# Homemade artisan bread !



## redneck5236 (Dec 6, 2020)

Have not made this in awhile ! Wife requested it ! Happy wife ! Happy life ! Will go well with the homemade ham in the oven and twice baked potatoes ! Will post them later !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2020)

Looks good! Think I would have one gone before the rest of the meal is ready 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh man! I love me some homemade bread. Yours looks great.
Jim


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 6, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Think I would have one gone before the rest of the meal is ready
> 
> Ryan


Yep one was gone long ago


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2020)

That looks great . Just punched down some dough and shaped into rolls . 
Yes , please show the supper plate .


----------

